# What the straintype batman!?!



## Lemmongrass (Apr 7, 2009)

What the hell kind of genetic variant is this? just a mutation/pheno or a specific trait?


----------



## umbra (Apr 7, 2009)

I have seen this before...foxtailing?  spacecheese maybe. its very distinctive when you see it up close.


----------



## Hick (Apr 7, 2009)

WHOA!... looks like _baaad_ stuff to me lotek.
I'd bag that up and send it off to me right away. I'll run a few tests.. and let you know what I find ehh?..


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 7, 2009)

I wish it was mine hick. a noob posted it unrelated on 420chan and it snagged my eye. foxtailing is a good term. it looks like the growth structure of ergot on wheat. not that im saying they have any relation other than sight.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 7, 2009)

ive seen a pic of a bud like that in high times
they said the strain was ice cream
but i hope that is a pheno of all strains so i can get one too


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 7, 2009)

best result i could find is a single pic off google of space cheese.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 7, 2009)

watever it is it sure looks tasty man.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 7, 2009)

So this really piqued my interest so I did some searching too, I stumbled across this.

hXXps://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=1863


	&#8356;38.22
GN-Foxtail Sativa
Click to enlarge
Breeder : Breeder: GN Collection/Private Dutch Breeder
Flowering Time : 70-77 Days
Environment : Indoor/Outdoor
Seeds Per Pack : 10

Foxtail Sativa is certainly marijuana that would grace any stashbox. The plant itself grows with terrific vigor developing stacked calyxes of crystalline flowers. This is a very dense and big Sativa. The lineage of this plant can be traced to Southeast Asia and specifically the Cambodian border with Laos.

You will be amazed at the strength and pleasure that this plant will give you in a high that will creep up upon you to take you to soaring heights of euphoria. The Foxtail Sativa definitely has a longer lasting effect than many other varieties. We recommend that you do not drive or operate heavy machinery after savoring the delights of this plant. These seeds are the progeny from a breeding project of one of my Dutch breeder friends and we hope that you will learn to love them as they grow into beautiful plants.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2009)

Thats cool as hell Bro. Makes me wanna pour chocolate on it and eat it like an Ice Cream Cone.:hubba:


----------



## clanchattan (Apr 7, 2009)

i was just about to post that Mel Frank's book sez S.E. asian varietys have a perpensity for foxtailing.....


----------

